# Harpersfield Dam



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone been catching any steelies at Harpersfield?


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I havent heard much about harpersfield. I've seen guys fishing the bridge and a couple waders but have not fished it yet myself.


----------

